# Rosetta Stone software for Thai



## marvelsm

Hello all, I have been to the Rosetta stone site for Thai language training but they don't seem to have any for Thai but I see one store in Thailand that perhaps does have Rosetta stone in Thai. Any help with this? Marvelsm


----------



## Gary Pope

Rosetta Stone had a Thai language program three years ago. That's when we purchased their CD Learning Program. We started using it 6 months before we came to Thailand and have used it off and on. If you are considering purchasing it, there are some things you should know about how the language is taught, which we have discovered. Too lengthly an explanation to give you here. Be careful buying a used copy unless it is unlocked.


----------



## Moolor

The last time I looked, the Thai version of rosetta stone had been abandoned at version 2 of the software while other languages were progressed to version 3 and 4 of the software. I used version 2 for Thai quite a while ago and more recently version 4 for Spanish. Though the teaching methods are similar, there is a vast difference between versions.


----------



## TheProfessor

Last I checked they did have a Thai version, but that was quite a few years ago.

I didn't like Rosetta stone at all. I found Pimsleurs to be much better, despite being just an audio course. 

For me personally, if I were to study Thai again, I would get a private tutor for 2 hours a day 3-5 times per week. Group classes are not an effective use of time for me, and having a private tutor gives me that extra kick in the ass since I know I have a time and date set to meet someone.

I've seen private lessons offered at a good value, I would look into that if you are serious.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you all for replying to my thread. Yes I will get a private tutor when I come to Thailand permanently and I have been taking an audio course now in basic Thai to get me started.


----------

